# cyclogest



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hi there

call me dim but....why exactley do we have 2 take cyclogest pessaries in the 2ww and afterwards if pg? i thought it was something 2 do with preparing the womb 4 pg?   quote me if im wrong.... 

thanx, love lisa xxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

The progesterone in the pessaries helps to thicken the womb lining but also helps to hopefully maintain a pregnancy as your own hormones are switched off with the down regulation drugs so are not producing enough yourself.

Ruth


----------

